
FriendFeed CEO Paul Buchheit Discusses Facebook Acquisition (video) - AndrewWarner
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/18/video-interview-with-friendfeed-ceo-paul-buchheit-on-facebook-acquisition/
======
dcurtis
There was nothing new in this video, really.

Buchheit seems to be pretty good at talking without saying anything.

